# How do you think of your dog?



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm just trying to get a better sense of how people on this forum feel about their dogs. You can only vote for one choice so choose wisely  and feel free to explain your choice.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm missing something?


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

"She's the center of my universe"

:wild:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Be patient, I type slow.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I put down a beloved family member, but I could have put the center of my universe too. Even Odessa, who I have not had two months yet, has wormed her way into this status. She stands or sits on her cot next to me, as I sit looking into the whelping box with my arm around her.

They are like my children, my friends, my subjects, and my customers all wrapped into one. They have personalities, and needs, and I love to make them happy. Watching Milla put Micheal Jordon to shame, or seeing Odessa sneak all Cupcake's toys and take them outside, or seeing Joy playing with Dolly, or giving Tori a scritch as she jumps up asking for her neck to be scratched, or watching Babsy hog all my pillows. 

Love them. 

It is the closest we as mortals can come to unconditional love in this world.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

selzer said:


> I put down a beloved family member, but I could have put the center of my universe too. Even Odessa, who I have not had two months yet, has wormed her way into this status. She stands or sits on her cot next to me, as I sit looking into the whelping box with my arm around her.
> 
> They are like my children, my friends, my subjects, and my customers all wrapped into one. They have personalities, and needs, and I love to make them happy. Watching Milla put Micheal Jordon to shame, or seeing Odessa sneak all Cupcake's toys and take them outside, or seeing Joy playing with Dolly, or giving Tori a scritch as she jumps up asking for her neck to be scratched, or watching Babsy hog all my pillows.
> 
> ...


Dang Selzer, there is absolutely nothing I can possibly add to that. :wub:


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

"Center of my universe"
As a single person with no kids whose hobbies are all dog related... very much that.

Diabla is my loyal squire, she goes with me everywhere and share all the activities she is allowed to share. Too bad they don't allow dogs at the cinema, but well...

She has won her own place just by being who she is, you can say you love someone when you love her defects as much as her virtues and that is the case with Diabla.

Akela is my little boy, he is so cuddle and huggable and pretty much all I asked when I got him. I hate terms like "furkid" and "furbaby" and all those humanizing terms, but he does bring to surface whatever little mother instincts I may have. That being said with Akela the love is growing up. I am that way, it takes years before I call someone "friend" instead of acquaintance. I wouldn't be honest if I say I love him as much as I love Diabla, beyond his pedigree and how much I am (still) paying for him. I am still at a point where if a genetic disorder showed up that prevented him to be a working dog I'd return him to the breeder. Since that is very unlikely I can see him becoming my soul dog once he grows up, though Diabla set the bar so high that it's going to be very difficult for him to carry my shield


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

I put "beloved family member". But really, my family is the center of my universe (along with my faith). So really, my dogs are both 

And like Catu said, I'm single, no kids....so my dogs and their activities take up the vast majority of my time. So how about, they are major components of the center of my universe!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Center of my universe! 
Actually I would say beloved member of the family ,but the rest of my human family would say I am obsessed lol especially with the GSD and GD. If it wasn't for the dogs I would be a full blown OCD nut case as my husband calls it. So I am thankful for the distractions.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I put beloved family member because he is, and a huge part of our lives-- but still he retains a bit of 'dog' status. He's not allowed on carpeting, furniture, I don't kiss him but human family members enjoy those privileges.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

My immediate family is gone and I only have relatives (cousins, aunts, uncles, etc) in other parts of the country who I don't get to see. So basically alone. My dog is the center of my universe.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

My 3 dogs are my immediate family so they are the center of my universe...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just take a peek at my facebook profile.... A zillion and one photo albums all of Stark, status's all about Stark or training or something dog related, 80% of my friends are doggy related friends.... yup... definitely the centre of my world...


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

My answer is kind of a combined: He's a beloved family member+Geesh, get a grip, he's just a dog.

if that makes any sense :crazy:


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Neither. Anton is my partner.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Center of my universe She is such a bright spot in my life, she helps me in so many ways :wub: Even my DH jokes if there was an emergency I would probably get her out before helping him (he's disabled):rofl:


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I put family member....I looooove my Elsa and we are probably borderline obsessed with her, but I don't feel she ranks above my hubby. If (god forbid) I was ever forced to choose between a human life and a doggie life with no other way around it....I would have to go with the human, as crushed as i would be.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister is definitly the center of my universe.

I dont have kids and I dont want them. 

I am single with no interest to marry or settle down.

My animals mean everything to me. I would do anything for them. I rarely leave my house, my friends come to my house to hang out because they know I dont like to leave my animals alone. 

Sinister is my only "son" so he is very special to me. He's Mama's boy! :wub:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

My dogs are beloved family members. While some may say they are the center of my universe, they sometimes do get a backseat to friends and family (and are sometimes an excuse to escape friends and family!) I enjoy spending as much time as I can with my dogs but I have other things going on too.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I said beloved family member because my kids are the center of my universe and let's face it Zoe talks back as much so she has to be family


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I had to vote "center of my universe" everything I do revolves around my dogs one way or another. As much as it drives my husband crazy, poor guy. I am totally obsessed with my dogs.
Last night when I came home my husband gave me a Valentines Day box of candy, he was so proud of himself, there was a picture of a puppy on the box. He really does get it after all these years.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

They need another catagory like - member of my family who is the center of my universe.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm a little surprised no one checked "He's my employee" considering how many working line dogs are on this forum.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

"beloved family member" I can't put that he's the center of my universe because my cat would fall into the same category. can you have two centers of the universe? I dunno. So instead super super super beloved, spolied, enjoyed, loved, did i meantion loved? family members.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I put beloved family member, though my BF would probably have answered "center of my universe" if he could vote on my behalf. There are times he believes Phoenix outranks him. To keep him on his toes, I don't correct him...


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

My dogs are beloved family members, but they are dogs first. They wear collars, not necklaces. They sleep on the floor or in the crate, not on my pillow. They ride in the backseat of the car. They also sleep at our feet while we watch TV, go on every vacation we take, are in every holiday, birthday, and fun-times photo we take, and have their own Christmas stockings. Gotta love 'em.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

"center of my universe"


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Just take a peek at my facebook profile.... A zillion and one photo albums all of Stark, status's all about Stark or training or something dog related, 80% of my friends are doggy related friends.... yup... definitely the centre of my world...


LOL story of my life. That is exactly how it goes around here 



kiya said:


> I had to vote "center of my universe" everything I do revolves around my dogs one way or another. As much as it drives my husband crazy, poor guy. I am totally obsessed with my dogs.
> Last night when I came home my husband gave me a Valentines Day box of candy, he was so proud of himself, there was a picture of a puppy on the box. He really does get it after all these years.


For Valentines day my boyfriend made me cry with a wonderful picture book with all four of my dogs in it and all of our favorite photographs over the years with them. It was SOO thoughtful. Thankfully mine gets me too, and knows how obsessed I am with them. He jokes I am a dog nerd :wild:


----------

